# Partita No. 8



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Giuseppe Antonio Brescianello 
Partita No. 8 
I. Entrée
II. Menuet
III. Govatta
IV. Gigue






The video is also in the Classical Open Mic At Home Showcase July 14


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Tricky parts in that one Ming. Well done.


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

thanks KapnKrunch! the last 2 movements are in RCM level 4 and 5 books


----------

